# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πρόβλημα με αλλαγή της φωτογραφίας Avatar

## Efthimis98

Παιδιά έφτιαξα μία φωτογραφία στο Photoshop και την ανέβασα στο tinypic σε 100Χ75 αλλά δεν την δέχεται!
Μου βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα.... :

*Μήνυμα από vBulletin* 	 		 			Απομακρυσμένο αρχείο είναι πολύ μεγάλο







Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να την δεχθεί;;;  :winky: 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## jk21

προφανως εχει μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα ,που την προσδιδει μαλλον η κινηση που εχεις βαλει στις φωτο

----------


## VASSILIOS

Σημείωση: Το μέγιστο μέγεθος της προσαρμοσμένης εικόνας σας είναι 100 με 100 pixels η *19.5 KB* (όποιο είναι μικρότερο).

Η δικη σου ειναι *31,2 KB*

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα... σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά...  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

παντως πολυ ωραια φωτο avatar!!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Ρε παιδια μπαίνω στο προφίλ ειμαι καινούργιος και δεν βλεπω καποια επιλογή για να βάλω φωτό avatar, αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει τον νέο  :Happy:  ευχαριστώ , ειμαι με κινητό δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο

----------


## nikolaslo

> Ρε παιδια μπαίνω στο προφίλ ειμαι καινούργιος και δεν βλεπω καποια επιλογή για να βάλω φωτό avatar, αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει τον νέο  ευχαριστώ , ειμαι με κινητό δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο


Καλησπερα στο πανω μερος και δεξια της οθόνης σου γραφει:καλώς ηρθες Rocknrolla σημειωσεια προφιλ ρυθμησεις αποσυνδεση θα πατησεις στην επιλογη ρυθμίσεις στην επομενη σελιδα στο αριστερο μερος  θα δεις την επιλογη επεξεργασια avatar.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα

----------


## jk21

*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας*

----------

